# جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي Mri :الدرس الثالث:



## Bioengineer (11 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​اخواني المهندسين كما وعدت التالي هذا هو الدرس الثالث ولكن قبل ان ابدأ في الشرح اسمحو لي ان اقول كلمه مهمه في خاطري:

أين انتم يامهندسي الاجهزه الطبيه لماذا تخفون او تحتكرون المعلومات والموضوعات التي يمكن ان تفيد هذا القسم الحديث؟
لماذا نجد الموضوعات والمعلومات في هذا القسم بائسه ونجدها اما (ساعدوني...او انقذوني..او سوال..او مواضيع لاتمد للتخصص باي صله...او معلومات نظريه عقيمه...او استطلاعات لامعنى لها...او عنوان يجدب القارئ ومحتوى بائس...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اني واثق كل الثقه انه يدخل هذا المنتدى من لديهم الخبرات القويه في هذا المجال ويدخله من يستطيعون العطاء ولكن!!تجدهم يدخلون بخفيه وياخذون ما يفيدهم وينسخون على اجهزتهم ويغادرو..
اخي المهندس والله لن تاخذ اكثر من ساعه في تحضير موضوع مفيد وابذل جهدك وستجد اجرك عند الله وحاول ان تفيد وتستفيد.
اخي المحتكر: والله انا سوف نتعلم يوما ..وسنبدع وسندرس وسوف ننال من العلم ماليس لديك فلا تبخل علينا الان ولا تضيع فرصة الاجر في افادة اخوك المسلم.
ارجو من اخواني المهندسين في هذا المنتدى بذل الجهد في اخراج مواضيع فعاله ومتعوب عليها وليس نسخ ولصق وبارك الله فيكم ...وسامحوني على الاطاله..​

رابط الدرس الاولhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=25820
رابط الدرس الثانيhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=25902

الدرس الثالث:مكونات جهاز الرنين المغناطيس الاساسيه​MRI Basic Block Diagram






1- كمبيوتر التخزين Host Computer :

يشتغل هذا الكمبيوتر على برنامج معين يدعى NUMARIS وهو اختصار ل 
NUclear MAgnetic Resonance Imaging Software

من بعض مهام هذا البرنامج:

تشغيل عملية ال scan.
يمكن الفني من التحكم بمتغيرات التصوير وتخزين الصور.


2- معالج الصور Image Processor :

ينجز مهام انشاء وتجميع اجزاء الصورة ويؤدي وظائف المعالجه.

3- المصور Imager :

يعرض الصورة.

4- التحكم بالقياسات Measurement Control :

يتحكم بالموجات الراديويه RF والانحرافات Gradients ونظام اكتساب البيانات DAS وكل هذا خلال فترات متتاليه.

5- وحدة اشارة الموجات الراديويه RF Signal Unit :

تتظمن باعث الموجات الراديويه ومستقبل الموجات الراديويه.

مكبر الطاقه للموجات الراديويه RF Power Amplifier :

يكبر اشارة الموجات الراديويه القادمه من باعث الموجات الراديويه.

6- نظام الانحراف Gradient System :

يتظمن مكبرات الانحراف للمحاورX , Y , Z وكذلك ملفات الانحراف.

وهذا موضوع يطول الشرح فيه.....قريبا ان شاء الله..

7- الكاميرا الليزريه Laser Camera :

تنتج افلام الصور.

8- نظام المغناطيس Magnet System :

يتظمن المغناطيس , ومصدر الطاقه للمغناطيس والذي يستخدم لتهييج المجال المغناطيس بزيادة او نقصان.


9- ملفات الموجات الراديويه RF Coils :

ان التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي ينجز مع استخدام ملفات تصوير خاصه وتدعى الملفات الموضعيه او الملفات السطحيه لانها تكون قريبه من سطح الجسم المراد تصويره.
وبصورة عامه فان قرب الملفات من المنطقه المراد تصويرها يزيد من الحساسيه sensitivity . بمعنى اخر فان بعد الملفات عن الجسم يعطينا مجال اوسع للتصوير ولكن بحساسيه سيئه.

يستكمل في الدرس الرابع ...قريبا.......

تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق..


----------



## Bioengineer (11 أغسطس 2006)

عفوا اعزائي لا اقصد بقولي في الكلمه انه لا توجد مواضيع متميزه بالعكس يوجد مواضيع رائعه ولكنها قليله...


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 أغسطس 2006)

ألأخ العزيز bio-engineer.

تشكر على المقدمة وانا اؤيد نظرتك ولك كل الحق وعسى اخواننا المعنيين ألأستجابة .

اما بخصوص الدرس الثالث فما اجمله حقأ . حقيقتأ كنت شواقأ ومتلهفأ في قراءته .

جهودك جبارة وعناية تحسد عليها . فبارك الله بك ومن يتبع خطاك .

البغدادي


----------



## محمد العصا (12 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي على هذا المجهود واجرك على الله


----------



## aboabaad (12 أغسطس 2006)

والله رائع 

وكلامك في البداية قوي ومؤثر 

باذن الله سأ بذل جهدي لتعم الفائدة على مقدار علمي وخبرتي 

اشكرك اخي على نشاطك وحماسك 

تحياتي لك


----------



## lolla_m_b (13 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا يا اخي على هذا الدرس بس ليا طلب يا ريت تعمل نسخه من الدروس دي ملفات pdf عشان الواحد يبقا يحتفظ بالحاجات دي لانها مهمه وشكرا ليك مره تانيه على مجهودك


----------



## Bioengineer (13 أغسطس 2006)

lolla_m_b 

ممكن تنسخي الثلاث الدروس على ملف وورد وحوليها الى pdf .


----------



## Bioengineer (13 أغسطس 2006)

*اعلان*

:77: 
تم تغيير اسمي من bio-engineer الى م.عادل صلاح
ضمن الحمله المعروفه في التغيير الى الاسماء العربيه.


----------



## Bioengineer (13 أغسطس 2006)

*وهذا block diagram اخر*

يختلف قيلا عن السلابق ولكنهما واحد








تمنياتي بالتوفيق..


----------



## jado0o0 (13 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم.
كيفك م.عادل
انا طالب حديث التخرج والان عندي تدريب بمستشفى التخصصي بعمان (الاردن)
موضوعك شيق وانا فعلا من المعجبين بالجهاز.ولكن احنا اخدناه في مادة (إميج بروسسيسنج)وبصراحه مجرد معلومات عامه.
انا شفت الجهاز بالمستشفى وهو فعلا جهاز معقد ومو بالتصور اللي اخدناه بالجامعه.(يعني يبغاله شغل عشان الواحد يفهمه كويس).
بس سؤالي هو ادا واحد حاب يشتغل في صيانه هدا الجهاز ماراح يكون بهدا السهوله (كيف اي مهندس يحاول يتقن صيانه الجهاز)لاتزعل من كلامي لان الصراحه اسلوبي.
وشكرا مره ثانيه لانك اثرت الموضوع


----------



## Bioengineer (13 أغسطس 2006)

ليس بالصعوبه التي تتخيلها 
صحيح انه معقد ولكن مع الممارسه تجد في صيانته المتعه والسهوله 
مادام انك طالب فما عليك الان الى فهم مبدأ العمل بتركيز وليس مطلوب منك ان تتخرج وانت متمكن في الصيانه وهذا الكلام ساري على عموم الاجهزه
اما الصيانه فصدقني امرها سهل وبالممارسه سوف تتعلم الى جانب قدراتك الذهنيه.
ستذكر كلامي بعد التخرج وبعد ان تمارس بفتره قليله فلتقل سنه وكلما اتت السنه التي تليها سترى نفسك قد تمكنت اكثر واكثر...

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو ايه (14 أغسطس 2006)

اخي العزيز عادل الموضوع شيق جدا ومشكور عالمجهود الرائع بس انه عندي سؤال كم سعر هذا الجهاز لان مطلوب واحد في العراق مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## Bioengineer (14 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ الكريم ابو ايه
سعر الجهاز يتفاوت حسب الموديل وبما انك لم تذكر الموديل المطلوب فساقول لك في اي مدى يتراوح السعر:
يتراوح السعر بالنسبه لاجهزة الرنين المغناطيسي المفتوح مابين 600000 الى 1.500000 دولار 
من ستمئة الف دولار الى مليون ونصف دولار هذا وقد انتجت اجهزه اغلى من هذا السعر حديثا..
وتقبل تحياتي....


----------



## نسيم الخلد (16 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك 

ولكن عندي اضافة ما هو سبب تسمية الجهاز بالرنين المغناطيسي 

يعمل الجهاز في البداية على إصدار مجال مغناطيسي عالي جدا يقدر ب( 4.2 تسلا ) هذا المجال يعمل على ترتيب المجالات المغناطيسية الناتجة من ذرات الهيدروجين ( المجال المغناطيسي الناتج عن ذرات الهيدروجين ناتج عن دوران الالكترون الوحيد في ذرة الهيدروجين حول النواة وهو مجال مغناطيسي ضعيف أي يمكن ان نشبه كل ذرة هيدروجين بمغناطيس صغير ) كما نعلم انه من خصائص المجال المغناطيسي القوي يعمل على ترتيب المجالات المغناطيسية الاضعف منه سواء مع اتجاهه او عكسه فهذا المجال الذي يصدره هذا الجهاز يعمل على ترتيب المجالات المغناطيسية الناتجة مندرات الهيدروجين ومن ثم يعمل الجهاز على اصدار RF وكما اكملت اخي العزيز عن الحديث عن باقي العملية .


----------



## Bioengineer (16 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ نسيم الخلد

شكرا على هذه الأضافه ....


----------



## محمد العصا (17 أغسطس 2006)

سؤال للمهندس عادل صلاح هل انت من مصر وتعطي دورات في اجهزة الاسنان اعتقد انني اتصلت بك من فلسطين اذا بتتزكرني


----------



## مهموم اليمن (17 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله 
سوف اتكلّم لاحقا عن مساوى ومحاسن التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسى ان شاء الله


----------



## Bioengineer (17 أغسطس 2006)

محمد العصا قال:


> سؤال للمهندس عادل صلاح هل انت من مصر وتعطي دورات في اجهزة الاسنان اعتقد انني اتصلت بك من فلسطين اذا بتتزكرني



انا لست من مصر انا من اليمن.


----------



## محمد يس11 (17 أغسطس 2006)

م.عادل صلاح قال:


> الأخ نسيم الخلد
> 
> شكرا على هذه الأضافه ....


شكرا على الموضوع الشيق والاضافة:12: :12:


----------



## ملكه (21 أغسطس 2006)

جهد تشكر عليه 
ووفقك الله ... من تميز الى تميز


----------



## عباس الزبيدي (21 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم اخواني 
يمكن اقدر اساعد بالمعلومات الخاصة باجهزة التصوير الطبية ابتداً من اشعة اكس الى جهاز الكاما كاميرا وان شاء الله اكون مفيد بيها المسالة تحتاج وقت وان شاء الله نكون افدت اخواني اني طالب دكتوراه سنة اولى هندسة رنين مغناطيسي -المانيا وان شاء الله في وقت قريب ابتدي دورات على الاجهزة
والسلام
اخوكم عباس الزبيدي


----------



## Bioengineer (22 أغسطس 2006)

*أرحب بالدكتور عباس عضوا جديدا في المنتدى..

ونحن في انتظار عطائك وأشكرك على مرورك..

ولك مني خالص التحيه والتقدير..​*


----------



## طبيب الأجهزة (22 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم م.عادل صلاح

على ما قدمت و جعله في ميزان حسناتك

و أضم صوتي لصوتك في أن يقدم كل منا ما عنده و ألا يبخل على إخوانه
لما في ذلك من أجر عظيم

و انا تعبت أدور على ملتقى عربي للهندسة الطبية
لكن للأسف ما لقيت ما يشفي الغليل
و عسى أن أجد في هذا المنتدى الكريم ضالتي

و شكرا لك و إلى مزيد من التقدم و الرقي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 أغسطس 2006)

*عضو جديد*

الأخ طبيب الأجهزة .:77: :77: :77: 

نرحب بك كل الترحيب لأنضمامك بجانبنا ومتمنين لك الأستمرار بصحبتنا وعسى يكون خيرأ للجميع .
اهلأ وسهلأ:14: 

البغدادي:55:


----------



## Bioengineer (22 أغسطس 2006)

طبيب الأجهزة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم م.عادل صلاح
> 
> على ما قدمت و جعله في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> ...


----------



## مثال عكاب (23 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيزومشكور


----------



## مثال عكاب (24 أغسطس 2006)

لسلام عليكم وشكرا للاخ م عادل صلاح ولدي سوال من المعلوم ان الغرف التي توضع فيها هذه الاجهزة يجب ان تعزل بالنحاس لمنع تداخل الاشعه هل هناك طريقه اخرى للعزل ارجو توضيحا وساكون شاكرا


----------



## Bioengineer (24 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ مثال عكاب لقد سالتني هذا السؤال سابقا وقد رديت عليك في نفس اليوم

اعتقد انك لم ترى الرد..

تفضل الرد في هذا الموضوع:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=25902


----------



## احمد صلاح السيسي (25 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الحـ1ـربي (26 أغسطس 2006)

اعانك الله يامهندس عادل صلاح
وجعل ماتقدمه في موازين حسناتك


----------



## Bioengineer (31 أغسطس 2006)

*احتياطات الأمان لجهاز الرنين المغناطيسي*

*احتياطات الامان لجهاز الرنين المغناطيسي​

يستخدم جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي مغناطيس قوي لانجاز عملية التصوير.
هذا المغناطيس يولد مجال مغناطيسي يصل الى 2 تسلا (2 Tesla) ,
كل واحد تسلا يساوي 10000 جاوس (10,000 Gauss) لذا فان مغناطيس
2 تسلا يولد 20000 جاوس وهذا يعني 20000 مرة اكبر المجال المغناطيسي للأرض .
هذا المغناطيس القوي يولد مجال مغناطيسي قوي مما يتطلب اسلاك قوية التوصيل
لانها ستحمل تيارات كبيره, الاسلاك قوية التوصيل هي الاسلاك
التي تكون مقاومتها صفر اوم وهذا عندما تحفظ تحت درجة حراره معينه.
لحفظ هذه الاسلاك في درجة حراره مناسبه تدخل هذه الاسلاك في سوائل كريوغنيه
Cryogenic Liquids مثل سائل الهيليوم.

مخاطر المجال المغناطيسي القوي ومخاطر السوائل الكريوغنيه( البارده جدا) :

مخاطر المجالات المغناطيسيه:

لا بد من التاكد من ان المريض لايحمل اي قطع معدنيه في ملابسه مثلا:

•	ساعه.
•	كروت شرائيه لانها يمكن ان تتلف بواسطه المجال المغناطيسي وتزال بياناتها.
•	المرضى الذين يحملون جهاز تنظيم ضربات القلبPacemaker لايعمل لهم تصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي.
•	يجب التاكد من ان المريض لايحتوي على اى قطع معدنيه مزروعه بجسمه وذلك لتجنب تحرك هذه القطع من مكانها.

مخاطر الكريوغنات Cryogens :


•	الكريوغنات مثل سائل الهيليوم وسائل النيتروجين سوائل صاقعه جدا والتي يمكن ان تسبب صقعات خطيره عند ملامستها للجلد.
•	تكثف الكريوغنات الاكسجين من الهواء المحيط مما يمكن ان يؤدي الى مخاطر الحريق.
•	لها تمدد سريع من الحاله السائله الى الحاله الغازيه وهذا يؤدي الى حلول الغاز مكان الاوكسجين في الغرفه مما يسبب مخاطر في التنفس.


السائل الكريوغني cryogen liquid :

صنف السائل الكريوغني بواسطة المكتب الدولي للمقاييس National Bureau of Standards (MBS) بانه سائل بدرجة غليان اقل من -150oC (-238oF or 123.15 K) 

مثال على هذه السوائل الهيليوم والهيدروجين*

وشكرا,,,,


----------



## eng_3YASH (31 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="7 70"]مجهود رائع م. عادل صلاح[/frame]


----------



## مثال عكاب (2 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي م عادل صلاح وننتضر المزيد


----------



## مثال عكاب (4 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكرك يا اخي على هذا المجهود


----------



## Bioengineer (4 سبتمبر 2006)

ألأخ مثال عكاب

كنت قد سالتني في موضوع عالم الاجهزة الطبيه عن اتمام دروس الرنين المغناطيسي
اعذرني لانشغالي ولكن اعدك ان اكملها قريبا..
كما تعلم المواضيع اكتبها بالعربي وهذا ياخذ وقت.


----------



## مثال عكاب (4 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكرك يا اخي م عادل صلاح وكان الله في عونك


----------



## om86 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## القرشي (5 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم اللة خيرا 
والى الامام


----------



## إسلام العباسي (6 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ايه (12 سبتمبر 2006)

الف شكر يا غالي ومشكور جدا على هذه المعلومات وتقبل من فائق الامتنان والتقدير اخوك المهندس ابو ايه


----------



## مثال عكاب (13 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكرك جدا يا اخي العزيز م عادل صلاح على المعلومات القيمه وخصوصا جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي واني مهتم جدا بهذا الجهاز والفضل يعود لك على تزويدك لي بالمعلومات الخاصه به وانا شاكر لك وممنون منك جدا


----------



## مثال عكاب (13 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكرك جدا وننتضر منك المزيد وممنونين منك هوايه


----------



## مثال عكاب (14 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا للجميع على هذة الايضاحات القيمه


----------



## Bioengineer (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*بعض حوادث جهاز الرنين*

بسبب شدة المجال المغناطيسي للمغناطيس-
تحدث احيانا حوادث مثل الحادثة التي حصلت في عام 2001 لمن سمع بها
وهي حادثة لطفل عمره 6 سنوات في نيويورك كان داخل الجهاز يعمل له تصوير 
ودخلت فجأة ممرضة تحمل انبوبة أوكسجين وما ان دخلت حتى جذب المجال الغناطيسي هذه الانبوبه
باتجاه الجهاز والذي كان بداخله الطفل مما أدى الى وفاته بسبب قوة الصدمة
حيث كانت سرعت انجذاب الكرسي حوالي 40 ميل /ساعة!!!!

لذلك لا بد من الحذر في مثل هذه الحالات...احذروا!!

أرفقت ملف فيديو اسفل الموضوع لكي ترو مدى شدة المجال عندما جذب كرسي جلوس

شاهدو كيف أنه ثلاثة رجال لم يستطيعوا اخراجه الا بصعوبه.


----------



## مهندسه الطب (24 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس عادل
تعودنا على هيك مشاركات مفيده وجميله
ومجددا الف الف شكرا
وان شاء الله التواصل الدائم
eng.Alice


----------



## مثال عكاب (26 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكركم على هذة المعلومات وكنت سالت سابقا اذا كان بالامكان اعطاء اي معلومات عن مقطع في جدار غرفه جهاز ال mri ,ومقطع في سقف وارضيه الغرفه وبارك الله بكل الجهود


----------



## مثال عكاب (28 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذة الاضافه وننتضر المزيد عن هذا الجهاز الرائع


----------



## Bioengineer (29 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ مثال عكاب
فعلا أنت لقد سألتني ولكنني أجبتك فورا.
لكن مشكلتك أنك تطرح الاسئله في مواضيع أخرى.
لذا تذكر أين وضعت سؤالك في أي موضوع في المنتدى وسوف تجد الاجابه..
عفوا أريد أن أتعبك شويه في البحث بين المواضيع لانك تتعبني عندما تسأل تحت موضوع معين في المنتدى
وأجيبك في نفس الموضوع ثم لا تشاهد أنت الاجابه وتقوم بالسؤال مرة اخى في موضوع اخر.

وتقبل تحياتي,,,


----------



## مثال عكاب (1 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم هذا الجهاز رائع ويستحق الاهتمام واسال الاخ م عادل صلاح هل هناك دورات ودروس اخرى واذا امكن اي معلومات عن غرفه الجهاز او مقطع من جدار الغرفه وانا شاكر للجميع وخصوصا اخي م عادل صلاح


----------



## ameng (2 أكتوبر 2006)

لسلام عليكم اخي م عادل صلاح انا اسف على تعبك واشكرك كثيرا لكن لم اجد الاجابه ارجومنك ان تساعدني واني ممنون


----------



## مثال عكاب (3 أكتوبر 2006)

م عادل صلاح السلام عليكم واشكرك جدا فلك الفضل الكبير في هذا المجال


----------



## مثال عكاب (17 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ننتضر الدرس الاخر وشتاقين له


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (17 أكتوبر 2006)

أخـــي العــزيـــز ..... م. عـــادل صـــلاح

ليــس غريبـــــاً عليـــك هذه المادة العلمية المفيدة ... دائماً المواضيع التي تقدمها أقل ما يقال عنها .. بأنها .. مـتــمـيـــــــــــــــــزة .... ولكنك هذه المـــرة ..... وبالأضافة إلى التميز المعتاد ... قدمت لنا الواقـع بدون أي رتوش ووضعت أصبعك على الجرح ... فاللأسف الشديد هذه هي الحقيقة المرة ...... أتفق معاك 100% .... بارك الله فيك ....... وبالتوفيـــــــــــــــــق دومــــــــــاً.

م. حـــــــســـــــــــنــيــن الــعــــــــــــــــراقـــــــــــــي


----------



## tigersking007 (18 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس عادل


----------



## lady moon (22 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي ابو ايه
صحيح ان الجهاز متوفر في مستشفى وحدة بالموصل وبغداد
بس المشكلة انو حتى لو موجود الجهاز بكثرة لما يعطل الشركة اللي تريد تصلحو تقف ايام بل اشهر امام الجهاز وبعدين ما تجد الحل ويبقى الجهاز عاطل
لان الخبرة قليلة والظروف مثل ما تعرفها انت وحتى المواد الاولية غير متوفرة


----------



## mohamed shmran (3 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز ممكن تفاصيل اكثر عن عمل جهاز الرنين واجزاءه والاعمال الدورية الواجب اجراءها والاعطال الشائعة للجهاز مع خالص الامنتيات بالتوفيق 
مهندس /محمد /العراق


----------



## مثال عكاب (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعا هل ممكن احد يجيبني عن كم امبير يحتاج لتشغيل جهاز الmri وحسب معلموماتي انه يحتاج الى قابلو 38*95 ملم وشكرا للجميع


----------



## مثال عكاب (13 نوفمبر 2006)

اسفورد حجم القابلو خطا والصحيح 3*95 واسف للجميع


----------



## akramaliraqi (14 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اذا ممكن اية معلومات مفصلة حول السوفت وير ( numaris ) 

تحياتي


----------



## باب المعاجز (15 نوفمبر 2006)

لله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## مناضلماك (18 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام عليكم
ارجو من الاخوه الكرام مساعدتي ابحث عن دراسة الماجستير او الدكتوراه في الهندسه الطبيه في جامعات عربيه


----------



## مناضلماك (18 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام عليكم
ارجو من الاخوه الكرام مساعدتي ابحث عن دراسة الماجستير او الدكتوراه في الهندسه الطبيه في جامعات عربيه


----------



## مناضلماك (18 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام عليكم
ارجو من الاخوه الكرام مساعدتي ابحث عن دراسة الماجستير او الدكتوراه في الهندسه الطبيه في جامعات عربيه


----------



## زهرة القمر (10 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله بك يامهندس عادل صلاح
فعلا كانت معلومات ممتازة جدا عن الجهاز واتمنى ان تزودنا باي معلومات اخرى عن الجهاز وكيف يتم طريقة الفحص به ماهي الاجراءت التي نتاخذها عند التعامل مع الجهاز لو استطعت 
ولك مني خالص الاحترام والتقدير 
اختك م.زهرة القمر


----------



## زهرة القمر (14 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم م.عادل صلاح
شكرا لمعلوماتك القيمة والمفيدة ونحن بانتظار الدرس الرابع لمجال MRI
وعندي سوال بسيط ماهو الفرق الرئيسي بين جهاز mriو CT SCAN 
من حيث العمل والمبدا ان كان بالامكان الجواب ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
اختكم م. زهرة القمر


----------



## رجاءً (17 أبريل 2007)

*Aslamu Aliqum*

Jazak ALLAHU Aljennah,

Masha ALLAH.

I am sorry that I have to type in English, but I have no Arabic letters on my pc.

I hope the administrators of this forum to add an arabic keyboard to it.


I am an MRI technologist and I work in USA. I would be happy to help in answering any questions.


Aslamu aliqum wa ra7mtu ALLAHU wa barakatuh



PLEASE add arabic keyboard to the forum


----------



## المسلم84 (20 أبريل 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير.........


----------



## fomari6 (20 أبريل 2007)

Dear all,

Biomedical Engineering is a new science .It is new in Arab states.Thanks for your feeling But I said it is complicated science and it is seldom to find an outstanding engineer in this field :It is very advanced in Deutschland and they are far better than us.Actually we lack the way of sources and how we deal with the issue itself.


Wallah alhamd walshuker

Samhuni


----------



## am_em (24 يوليو 2007)

متفقه معاك جدا دا لانى لسه مبتداه وعلى قدر الاستفاده الكبيره التى حققتها من دخولى المنتدى الا اننى كنت اتوقع المذيد ومتفقه معك تماما وبكل ثقه ان هناك اصحاب خبرات كبيره يدخلون المنتدى دون اجهاد انفسهم لافاده من يحتاج لمساعدتهم ...........واخيرا احب اشكرك جدا وتمنى لك المذيد من التقدم التميز وجزاك الله اخيرا انت وكل من يبزل مجهود لخدمه الاخرين


----------



## muhaned555 (25 يوليو 2007)

ســــــــــــــــــــلام 
وبارك اله فيك يا اخي عادل صلاح في هذا الموضوع الجيد واسالله ان ساعد كا المهندسين في هذا المجال
بس اريد ان اسال عن جهازeeg؟واتمن ان يكون مدعوم برسم توضحي 
وشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## dalia gamal (27 يوليو 2007)

اريد المساعده ضرورى لمشروع تخرج واريد جمع معلومات عنه artificial kidney وارسالها على ال***** eng_20082000 وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## صباح يوسف (29 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم انا مهندسة معمارية و بصدد تصميم لمستشفى والله المعلومات التى يوفرها قسم الهندسة الطبية ما كنت متخيلة فى يوم حتتوفر لى و شكرا على المبادر لمنفعة الجميم


----------



## kingfuture (14 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا مهندس عادل


----------



## fomari6 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

Dear Eng.Sabbah Yousf,

You should start from the subject named /ENGINEERING HOSPITAL/ there are many good site in the internet for that .As an architekt ,you should be assisted by a civil eng,mechanical eng,electrical eng,and finally biomedical engineer.the hospital is a building but there are some conditions that you should take them in your considaration.The projekt consistes of two part firstly design,then supervision.

there are standards you should foolow in designing .the mechanical engineer should foollow ASHRE for designing conditioning and ventalation system ....For archetkt eng ,surf http://www.aia.org/
Actually it takes too much long to talk about this .But you should start!there is a german proverb (too much reading too much understanding).

Wallah Alhamd Walskukr


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

تسلم ايديك على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anisof (17 يونيو 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فيزياء طبيه (21 يوليو 2009)

ياليتك تكمل كوني مبتدى في تخصص mri >> استاذي الكبير اتابعك قبل التسجيل اكثر من اربع اساابيع ..


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

الى المهندس الطبي القدير في البداية احب اشكر جهودك الواضحة على مرأة المنتدى و أسأل المولى ان يحعل كل ما تقدمه لهذا المنتدى و الاعضاء في ميزان حسناتك . امين 
المهم الدرس الرابع ابطى ( تأخر)


----------



## عبدالحميد الشحي (24 فبراير 2010)

شكرررررررررا


----------



## حلا الموج (6 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## blackhorse (11 يناير 2011)

لا اعلم كيف اصف مجهودك ولكن اتمنى ان اقابلك في الدنيا وفي الجنة


----------



## عمر علي العراقي (23 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohammed.madani (24 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## يمن ديب (18 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## يمن ديب (18 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لكم والله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## Eng / Mostafa (13 مارس 2013)

مشكور هل في جزء رابع ولا مفيش


----------



## تواصيف (25 مارس 2013)

جميل جداً ان نرى من يمتلك العلم يسعى لتعليمه للاخرين ..
فجزاك الله خيراً لعلم ينفع سنوات وسنوات لمن ارد الحصول عليه ..
وفقك الله .


----------



## eng_walidh (5 أبريل 2017)

نفع الله بك . وجزيتم خيرا


----------



## روان كمال (30 أبريل 2017)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو


----------

